# my favorite autox photos



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)

I went through my autox photos from 2004 & 2005 and picked some of my favorites.
http://www.sportscarimage.com/Autox/bestautox/page1.htm

Windows screensaver 28meg


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice pics!

Alex


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

I know there is a time penalty for hitting a cone. How much time is added when you hit a person :rofl:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Wingboot said:


> I know there is a time penalty for hitting a cone. How much time is added when you hit a person :rofl:


7 seconds


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Clarke said:


> 7 seconds


I could live with that.

.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Wingboot,

Do you know anything about that pic? Like where, when and/or how?

Alex

EDIT: Wait, maybe it's not really moving. I don't see a driver.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Wingboot,
> 
> Do you know anything about that pic? Like where, when and/or how?
> 
> ...


No I just saw it on the OP's link and thought it might make a funny post. It looks like the guy is doing some "maintenance"


----------

